# Final Player Interviews: Dwight, Shard, Meer, Skip, Hedo & more



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/magic/playoffs/finals_video.html

Just sharing with u guys if you guys haven't seen these yet. Seems like the team isnt taking the loss too hard, but at the same time they know what they couldve/need to do better to get back and win in the future. Good stuff.


----------

